# shutting down after too hot?



## n8mauro (Sep 11, 2011)

I have noticed this about five times..my bionic shuts down by itself and I am unable to turn in back on until I pull the battery. The last time this happened was when I was comparing download speeds with an air card that we use in the office... I am assuming (hoping) that it shuts down automatically when it gets too hot and wont let you turn it back on until it cools down. Wondering if anybody has had a similar issue.


----------



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

That's not normal and if I had to guess it has nothing to do with temps. A simple speed test would not get the phone hot enough to cause a reboot/shutdown

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew (Jul 21, 2011)

Many people have the same issue including me. It's definitely not heat related since it only happened to mine 5 times so far when the phone is idling.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

"mngdew said:


> Many people have the same issue including me. It's definitely not heat related since it only happened to mine 5 times so far when the phone is idling.


Has anyone ran CPU spy to verify the phone is going into deep sleep? I'm getting my bionic tomorrow or Tuesday, we'll figure all this out together.


----------

